
Why is almost half of Google in beta?  - nickb
http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/09/24/why-is-almost-half-of-google-in-beta/
======
gamble
If gmail is still considered 'beta', the term has little significance anymore.
I believe it persists mostly because of the PR bump derived from declaring the
'beta' is over.

